# Protein & Weight Loss



## MattyG1466868024 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just might be me being thick but is there any point of taking weight loss pills eg, CDA while taking whey protein. I thought the protein was to put weight on and then would this not stop the weight loss working.

Sorry for being ignorant as im new to this area


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Might be an idea to read up on what whey is for mate. Think you're automatically mistaking it for a mass gainer, common misconception.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Such a nice one.Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Matty, whey is pretty much just protein, it's supposed to be a quick, easy and cost effective alternative to chicken, eggs, beef, fist etc, you won't gain weight from it's use unless your calories are high enough to allow your body to save the whey in the muscles and make you bigger.

Increasing muscle size is down to over eating protein and training hard, fat loss is down to using more energy than you ingest, thus forcing your body to burn stored energy (fat) which gets you leaner.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Matty, whey is pretty much just protein, it's supposed to be a quick, easy and cost effective alternative to chicken, eggs, beef, fist etc, you won't gain weight from it's use unless your calories are high enough to allow your body to save the whey in the muscles and make you bigger.
> 
> Increasing muscle size is down to over eating protein and training hard, fat loss is down to using more energy than you ingest, thus forcing your body to burn stored energy (fat) which gets you leaner.


oops, the less said about that the better


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bascially theres about a 100 cals in a shot of protein, thats not enuff for a meal..


----------

